# What is your purpose coming here?



## myaskovsky2002

I can be very "schematic"...and say that generally people come to:

1. simply curiosity
2. want to learn
3. want to "fight"
4. want to show off
5. want to teach
6. want nothing special...you have some free time...


Me. I want to learn (80%) and sometimes I want to teach...(16%) and sometimes to "fight" a bit (4%) LOL I am a bit stubborn.

If you are like me (many aspects apply), indicate the %

Martin

Just for fun


----------



## Aramis

I came here to learn in 2009. Since then many things changed and I'm not really learning much here anymore since I became quite knowledgeable guy. 

So I'm here because I got used to read and write on TC and saw no good reason to stop it.


----------



## Geronimo

80% to learn
20% because I'm bored at work


----------



## emiellucifuge

60% to learn
20% because i enjoy discussing and sharing
10% to teach
10% nothing special


----------



## sospiro

50% to learn
40% to meet other opera fans
10% aob


----------



## Kieran

Solely to learn. I have very little experience and knowledge of these great musicians and composers, so I read a lot more here than I post...:tiphat:


----------



## starry

To discuss things and maybe learn a bit along the way. Discussion doesn't have to mean 'fight'. Of course you will come across people who have some unusual opinions and even sometimes reprehensible attitudes, but real reasonable discussion is normally possible with most people.


----------



## emiellucifuge

If were all learning then who are we learning from?


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> If were all learning then who are we learning from?


Some of our members who have enlightened me, encouraged me and advised me - in no particular order

mamascarlatti
almaviva
Herkku
jhar26
elgarian
jflatter
karenpat
rgz
DarkAngel
Gualtier Malde
Lipatti
Aramis

not forgetting emiellucifuge

Thanks guys


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Wonderful!*

Thanks a lot everybody for his/her participation!

I learned useful stuff here...sometimes a deal...I could buy La Rondine for a good price, sometimes I make mistakes and people kindly correct me. Sometimes I cannot agree (e.g. Naxos...LOL). I replaced almost all my Naxos...(personal opinion)

*We stop learning when we die*. I think I can teach a bit too...But not too much...unless you love Russian music....

The thing I love here is the diversity. Before, I was part of a French group and the topics were around 4 or 5 not more...and you could follow, try something new or...die...
LOL I have chosen to die (I quit). The topics were always the same: "unknown composers" treated as the flavour of the week...very superficial approach....

Best for all.

Martin


----------



## Random

100% to learn.


----------



## jhar26

To be able to communicate with people that also love this music. Learning is also a part of it, but not a big one. If it was purely for that I could just as easily read an encyclopedia or go to wikipedia. I have however bought quite a few cd's and opera DVD's that I wouldn't have if it wasn't for the enthusiasm of members here.

It would be interesting to know if anyone has actually ever changed his mind about any composers or artists as a result of someone else's arguments. Personally I'm more likely to change my mind about something I don't like - or I will at least check it out more properly if people are enthusiastic about it. About something I do like however negative comments have no impact on me whatsoever.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Want to learn - 90%
Want nothing special...you have some free time - 5%
Want to teach? Well, maybe it's better put as want to share - 5%


----------



## Xaltotun

I would like to say that I'm 100% here for learning, but it's starting to be more like 95% learning and 5% expressing my newbieish opinions and experiences. Writing those down here helps in crystallizing my thoughts even to myself.

And yeah, Wikipedia offers no help at all if I want to know which compositions or recordings people like. This forum is much more helpful in that regard.


----------



## Kopachris

Mostly out of curiosity, now. Originally it was hopefully to learn, then teach, but I've been too lazy to learn anything from here. I am studying some music theory books (Walter Piston's and Alan Belkin's series, especially, and also a book on species counterpoint, some of Schoenberg's books, and Rimsky-Korsakov's orchestration), so maybe when I'm done I'll be able to teach some.


----------



## Weston

What jhar says. I can't exactly go up to my coworkers or even my closest friends and say, "So why do you think Webern is easier on the ears than Schoenberg even when they are both using the twelve tone technique?" They'd look at me like a deer in headlights.

Okay I don't do that here either, but I could.

So I'd say it's 20% to find new listening experiences (or learning if you will) and 80% sharing others' experience of classical music and my own, or just knowing you are out there.


----------



## Sid James

Yes, I've also learned a lot from being here. It's good to have contact with people who have particular interests/niches that they are passionate about. I'm more of an all-rounder and very diverse. I'm not a specialist. But I have learnt quite a bit from the postings of these specialists (this list is not exhaustive). Some I have acted on by making cd/LP purchases or going to concerts, others it has been just interesting to read what people think about a particular topic related to their area/s & add a bit to my knowledge...

Aramis - Polish music
some guy - contemporary music
St lukes guild - song & choral repertoire
Harpsichord Concerto - Baroque
Jurianbai - String Quartets & chamber music
Almaviva, Herkku - Opera
Air - Solo piano
Weston - non-classical stuff, eg. prog rock
World Violist - Mahler, Boulez, Aho, Indian sitar music in particular

& the list can go on (this is a great site)...


----------



## Guest

Well, at first it was the socializing. Talking with other people who also like music. I was disabused of that fantasy almost immediately. I was confronted with a high level of rancor. And not only rancor, but vitriol.

Now, those people who do not love the music of the past fifty or sixty years as much as I do may not have noticed how much blind (I should say "deaf") prejudice and angry denunciation goes on around here, and there. 

A lot.

Which brings us to "why am I still here?" 

I ask that question daily. The least palatable (to me) is insanity: expecting different results from the same actions. The most palatable is people like Andre and Elgarian, whom I have genuinely come to like. Of course, I still want to hang out with people like that, even when **** and #### and of course @@@@ are at their most annoying and abrasive and adolescent!

Still, when all is said and done, listening to music is much much much more rewarding than discussing music on internet forums.:trp:


----------



## Ukko

Discussion of music without flaming and trolls.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Well, at first it was the socializing. Talking with other people who also like music. I was disabused of that fantasy almost immediately.

In other words you came here to discuss the music that you like, and when all the others didn't immediately embrace some of the more experimental work that you liked, you immediately assumed that they simply don't like music (as you've made abundantly clear in other posts).

I was confronted with a high level of rancor. And not only rancor, but vitriol.

Now, those people who do not love the music of the past fifty or sixty years as much as I do may not have noticed how much blind (I should say "deaf") prejudice and angry denunciation goes on around here, and there.

Somehow I've missed out on all this rancor... unless... you assume that any disagreement with your personal tastes is immediately akin to rancor... the result of other individuals' prejudices (of which you have none, of course) and defects in their hearing (or just plain dislike of music)?

Which brings us to "why am I still here?"

I ask that question daily. The least palatable (to me) is insanity: expecting different results from the same actions. The most palatable is people like Andre and Elgarian, whom I have genuinely come to like. Of course, I still want to hang out with people like that, even when **** and #### and of course @@@@ are at their most annoying and abrasive and adolescent!

And thus anyone who does not like all that you enjoy is undoubtedly abrasive, annoying, and painfully adolescent... no doubt myself included right now.:devil:

Still, when all is said and done, listening to music is much much much more rewarding than discussing music on internet forums.

Which brings us again to "why are you still here"?

Not that I disagree. If I had to give up music or Talk Classical I'm afraid that as much as I enjoy our repartee, I enjoy Bach, Mozart, and even some living composers all that much more.:tiphat:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Yes, I've also learned a lot from being here. It's good to have contact with people who have particular interests/niches that they are passionate about. I'm more of an all-rounder and very diverse. I'm not a specialist. But I have learnt quite a bit from the postings of these specialists (this list is not exhaustive). Some I have acted on by making cd/LP purchases or going to concerts, others it has been just interesting to read what people think about a particular topic related to their area/s & add a bit to my knowledge...

Aramis - Polish music
some guy - contemporary music
St lukes guild - song & choral repertoire
Harpsichord Concerto - Baroque
Jurianbai - String Quartets & chamber music
Almaviva, Herkku - Opera
Air - Solo piano
Weston - non-classical stuff, eg. prog rock
World Violist - Mahler, Boulez, Aho, Indian sitar music in particular

& the list can go on (this is a great site)...

I'm with Andre on this. Much as I love a good dialog or debate (and I can't help it... I come from a book-obsessed background), I come back because this site offers me insight on music that interests me... or even just the occasional point in an interesting direction. Although he might no believe me, I've even checked into a good many of the composers that some guy has written about... always on the outlook for something new that I might like.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*some reflexions*

After reading a bit...I think many people HERE know...not much..Speaking about Rimsky-Korsakov and mentionning just Sheherazade, The flight of the....Spanish capriccio like all he composed or mentionning just the concerto no. 2 by Rachmaninov or just Tchaikovsky's ballets...is WEAK....in order to use a kind word. Some people say the have nothing to learn...I really think they don't know they don't know. You need to learn, my friend! You know almost nothing!

A Greek philosepher (Socates?) said the principle of my life.

The one who knows he/she knows is a savant (it doesn't exist)
The one who knows he/she doesn't know is cautious (I am among them)
The one who doesn't know that he/she doesn't know will never learn. He/she is rather durak.

Martin


----------



## Air

myaskovsky2002 said:


> After reading a bit...I think many people HERE know...not much..Speaking about Rimsky-Korsakov and mentionning just Sheherazade, The flight of the....Spanish capriccio like all he composed or mentionning just the concerto no. 2 by Rachmaninov or just Tchaikovsky's ballets...is WEAK....in order to use a kind word. Some people say the have nothing to learn...I really think they don't know they don't know. You need to learn, my friend! You know almost nothing!


Just because someone hasn't heard every single Rimsky-Korsakov opera in existence doesn't mean that they know nothing - they only know nothing (or very little) about the things that _you_ happen to know _more_ about. But that's the beauty of this place - we get to share what we know and take from what others know. I, for one, do not expect to come across many people who feel the need like I do to compare and analyze over 15 versions of Schumann's _C Major Fantasy_. That is more relevant to my own personal journey as a listener. But I do greatly appreciate the fact that there are members here, like Herkku, jhar26 and Almaviva, that have helped guide me along as I begin my exploration of opera, or contemporary music, in which Andre and some guy have been particularly encouraging and knowledgeable. And maybe, one day, if they're interested in building a Michelangeli collection or something, I can give a few hints on where they should start out. And we can discuss our findings and take joy in them. Truly, I believe, _this_ is the bliss of community and why it was formed in society in the first place.


----------



## Sid James

I agree with Air 100%. Everyone has a different journey. But sometimes other people's passions can ignite our own interest in some area which we had previously not given much thought to. Part of my problem has been lack of focus, my interests are a bit scattered. So it's good to read about what people think are good works to listen to in their respective "niches." It gives me a bit of focus. Like Air's advocation of Prokofiev's _War Sonatas_ made me go out and begin to buy them (I'm still missing the 6th, but it will come). Jurianbai's interest in Beethoven & Haydn quartets has spurred me on to get some of those. St Luke's love of Bach's choral works has made me resolved to get some of those this year, starting with the B minor mass. & the list goes on. There are so many things. & last year, I went to about 30 concerts here in Sydney, mainly chamber, but also symphonic, lieder/song, choral & even electroacoustic. All styles, all periods. With some of the know-how from this site, but also sources like books and documentaries, I feel I can make better sense of the music I experience. I can take it all in much quicker now, whereas before it was harder (but of course, this varies from what I'm listening to)...


----------



## thesonicspectrum

I registered for this board recently to both learn and discuss. I'm into a variety of music, with classical being the most recent type that I've begun exploring. When I find a genre I like, I tend to immerse myself in it 

By discussing and reading, I can better figure out what to listen for and become more familiar with the most influential works in the style. I enjoy both listening for pleasure and analyzing music, and forums such as this is helpful for fulfilling both those pursuits.

I also am an album collector, and with classical being inundated with dozens of recordings for numerous compositions, I like to look for the better ones, which I can find suggestions for on this board. Dull, lifeless recordings aren't much fun.

So yeah, that's why I signed up :tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai

mostly to read and talks here. I went here in 2008 and learn a lot, and that is because I am so new into the world of classical music so there is a lot can be fill up 

and Andre, actually in string quartet and chamber music, people like Head_case , Taneyev and quartetfore know many many more. They are geeks!


----------



## Sid James

jurianbai said:


> ...and Andre, actually in string quartet and chamber music, people like Head_case , Taneyev and quartetfore know many many more. They are geeks!


I haven't seen them around here lately, so that's why I kind of forgot them. But you have also brought up some interesting things in the SQ/chamber repertoire...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

I come here to attack 20th century contemporary music. :tiphat:


----------



## zoziejemaar

Xaltotun said:


> I would like to say that I'm 100% here for learning, but it's starting to be more like 95% learning and 5% expressing my newbieish opinions and experiences. Writing those down here helps in crystallizing my thoughts even to myself.
> 
> And yeah, Wikipedia offers no help at all if I want to know which compositions or recordings people like. This forum is much more helpful in that regard.


I think I also belong to this league. I'm just exploring classical music, and experiences of others may provide me with a kind of compass. I also want to share my thoughts, but not at all to "teach", just to hear whether my experiences match those of other listeners or not.


----------



## Manxfeeder

zoziejemaar said:


> I also want to share my thoughts, but not at all to "teach", just to hear whether my experiences match those of other listeners or not.


Well said.


----------



## Delicious Manager

My reasons are several:

1) To exchange views about music and musicians with like-minded people.
2) To learn (I like to learn at least one new thing every day).
3) To help others if my age, knowledge and experience can be useful to others.

I am sometimes quite short with narrow-minded or people I deem to be stupid. I don't suffer fools (or those I perceive to be fools). People of the kind who "come here to attack 20th century contemporary music" will receive very short shrift from me. I don't attack any genre or period of music because it is a ridiculous thing to do - there is good and bad in everything. Beware gross generalisations borne out of bigotry and/or ignorance!


----------



## Argus

Good question.


----------



## PatF

At first just a general enthusiasm about classical music as I know it. But now I've come to realise how little I know 
So I read and above all listen to the music I've never even heard of before.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Delicious manager*



PHP:


My reasons are several:

1) To exchange views about music and musicians with like-minded people.
2) To learn (I like to learn at least one new thing every day).
3) To help others if my age, knowledge and experience can be useful to others.

I am sometimes quite short with narrow-minded or people I deem to be stupid. I don't suffer fools (or those I perceive to be fools). People of the kind who "come here to attack 20th century contemporary music" will receive very short shrift from me. I don't attack any genre or period of music because it is a ridiculous thing to do - there is good and bad in everything. Beware gross generalisations borne out of bigotry and/or ignorance!

We are so similar...We are kindred spirits...you have expressed exactly exactly my feelings about learning every day about tolerating stupidity...all you have mentionned!!!  I am puzzled!

WOW! WOW again...I was reading you and I said...I'm reading myself! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

100% to fight. Want to fight about that?

In all seriousness, to learn of the opinions of others and for fun as occasionally I have large stretches of free time I need to occupy.


----------



## starry

Delicious Manager said:


> nded or people I deem to be stupid. I don't suffer fools (or those I perceive to be fools). People of the kind who "come here to attack 20th century contemporary music" will receive very short shrift from me. I don't attack any genre or period of music because it is a ridiculous thing to do - there is good and bad in everything. Beware gross generalisations borne out of bigotry and/or ignorance!


People can listen to whatever they want I don't really care about that, it's their choice their entertainment. I suppose it might be seen as pointless if someone comments on a type of music if they have no real interest in it. My point before was more about some extra-musical prejudices/limited viewpoints that can be revealed when some people talk about music and which some try and tie to music. Doesn't happen that often though and only with a very few people.


----------



## Weston

Delicious Manager said:


> . . .People of the kind who "come here to attack 20th century contemporary music" will receive very short shrift from me. I don't attack any genre or period of music because it is a ridiculous thing to do - there is good and bad in everything. Beware gross generalisations borne out of bigotry and/or ignorance!


While I agree with you, I'm pretty sure HarpsichordConcerto had tongue planted firmly in cheek. I "attack" 20th century music frequently too, but it is almost always in a self effacing way, or at least that is the intent.


----------



## andrea

I have nothing to "show off". I can't play music and although I've always liked certain classical pieces, I'm a fairly recent convert on the whole. I'm learning a lot about music and enjoying discovering new pieces.
That's why I'm here. 
Some people seem to be interested in showing off their knowledge and their collections and the carefully measured obscurity of their preferences. I'm happy to read posts by people genuinely excited about their own musical discoveries so I can check them out and see if I like them too.


----------



## Charon

Probably about 90% to learn, 10% to express my thoughts on music.


----------



## Guest

Weston said:


> I'm pretty sure HarpsichordConcerto had tongue planted firmly in cheek. I "attack" 20th century music frequently too, but it is almost always in a self effacing way, or at least that is the intent.


No, it's pretty clear that that's what he prefers to do. He doesn't like contemporary music, but he posts to every thread on contemporary music. Often he's one of the earliest responders.

And he expends a great deal of effort finding youtube clips of contemporary music that he can pronounce upon.... Or did I mean pounce on?

And he really enjoys being criticized for doing so, too. ACK!! I'm criticizing him. He likes that. Spit. He has cleverly tricked me into doing what he likes, again!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Delicious Manager said:


> My reasons are several:
> 
> 1) To exchange views about music and musicians with like-minded people.
> 2) To learn (I like to learn at least one new thing every day).
> 3) To help others if my age, knowledge and experience can be useful to others.


I second that.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Good huilunsoittaja! Wit Delicious Manager I think we are building something....

I never attack music...How can I? Tastes are tastes and let me tell you my tastes are not good...
I love Russians, I love contemporary music...but I stop myself...a barrier like Luigi Nono sometimes is difficult for me. I love dodecaphonic music also...Not all...I don't like Bach very much, neither Vivaldi nor Haydn nor Haendel...But I love Monteverdi, Bartok, Schönberg...and many other musicians.

I don't attack musicians..maybe I attack interpreters. I was extremely disappointed today. I bouught 9 CDs by Sofronitsky saying myself..The best Scriabin ever! It's not true! I don't like the way this guy plays Scriabin's 3rd sonata, too fast! Wash!! I haven't listened more but I was so disappointed, I like the way Ruth Laredo play it or Marc-André Hamelin...a way "réfléchi" (thoughtful)...slowly and with cadenza...Sofronitsky seems expeditive!

Then....Don't listen everything they say, juge by yourself. I know I'm not an expert but I have seen some videos about Scriabin and he played beutifully (not like Bartok who played more or less his own works)...not like Sofronitsky who probably hated his father in law...LOL

with a smile

Martin


----------



## Sid James

I think that, to his credit, HC has aquired some of the older c20th repertoire (like Schoenberg). I think our tastes and perceptions are always developing. Maybe, with time, he will develop some level of appreciation of the newer stuff, but that's not compulsory. I agree that sometimes he likes stirring the pot & ruffling a few feathers, but so do also other members like some guy (from the opposite angle). That's okay, sometimes it's thought provoking or entertaining, but often it's just boring (like HC saying such and such a piece is crap - heard that before, many times)...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*sorry*

Who is HC?

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I come here to attack 20th century contemporary music. :tiphat:


:devil::lol:


----------



## Sid James

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Who is HC?
> 
> Martin


Harpsichord Concerto...


----------



## MrTortoise

I'm here to learn mostly, and I enjoy offering an opinion on occasion. I have discovered new performers, composers, and works from the thoughtful posts of so many contributors here. My thanks to you all :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I don't know why...*

But in North America Russian music is not very well known or popular (just ballets and light stuff). I am a fanatic of russian music...especially Russian opera and very often I don't find the same interest out there.

Schubert, Schumann, Beethoven, Mozart...of course I respect them and like their music deeply but in some way... I left them behind (not Mozart' I love his music).

I learn a lot...Nevertheless, I'm not very interested in English composers nor American...I have a theory (and I know I am mistaken)....LOL People who don't eat well cannot compose good music...of course I know it is absurd....but still...You have to demonstrate it to me (exception: Gershwin). LOL

Do not take life so seriously.

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti

I came here mainly to communicate my enthusiasm for opera, which is probably shared by 0.00000001% of the population of the country I live in, none of whom I know personally. In the process I've learned a tremendous amount, bankrupted myself through the excessive purchase of DVDs, and had a lot of fun with some great people here.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

mamascarlatti said:


> I came here mainly to communicate my enthusiasm for opera, which is probably shared by 0.00000001% of the population of the country I live in, none of whom I know personally.


OMG! You're the only opera fan in New Zealand!

(A participatory interest that consists of 0.00025% of New Zealand's population would be an interest engaged in by a singular entity.)

But never mind all that- that's just me being a 'Demography Bore.'


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I came here because I was getting tired of being called names in metal communities for my love of classical music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*where I live*

I live in Montreal, we have a great conductor: Kent Nagano...But that is all...A big minority likes classical music, opera...less! And Russian opera!!!!!

Probabilities multiply (I learned that at the University).

Probability of liking classical music: 10%
Probability of liking opera: 5%
Probability of liking Russian music: 5%
Probability of liking Russian opera: 3%

Total probability: 10.5.5.3/(100000000) it is not a strong probability (LOL)...I am considered marginal here. Marginal for many reasons:

I was born in Argentina
I am a happily married guy
I love Russian opera
I am Jewish 
I am pretty old (59 years old) but really in shape.

Then it is refreshing to find a group like ours.

Martin


----------



## sospiro

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I came here because I was getting tired of being called names in metal communities for my love of classical music.





> *metal communities*


 

This sort of metal?


----------



## Wind

Been lurking for a while, I decided it was time to sign up today. 

With that said..howdy ya'll.

I'd say I'm almost exclusively here to learn. I've had interest in Classical for a while now but only recently got into it. Shame it took me 16 years to fully appreciate this beautiful music, I feel like I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Are you 16? If so then theres no better time to start speaking from experience


----------



## mamascarlatti

Chi_townPhilly said:


> OMG! *You're the only opera fan in New Zealand!*
> 
> (A participatory interest that consists of 0.00025% of New Zealand's population would be an interest engaged in by a singular entity.)
> 
> But never mind all that- that's just me being a 'Demography Bore.'


Well, I was too lazy to do the maths as I expansively typed the zeros, but it's roughly the message I was trying to convey. Plus I'm given to hyperbole.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Well, here, see if anyone is similar to this, from most general to this forum to most specific to me:

1. Loves Classical Music
2. Female
3. Plays Instrument
4. Loves Russian Classical Music
5. Teenager
6. Wants to be Music Major
7. Plays Flute
8. I listen _only_ to Classical, if I can help it
9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music

Not only am I an outcast of teenage pop-culture, I'm an outcast among classical listeners too. haha!


----------



## Air

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Well, here, see if anyone is similar to this, from most general to this forum to most specific to me:
> 
> 1. Loves Classical Music
> 2. Female
> 5. Teenager
> 9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music


Well #1 is a given, right? I hope so, at least. 

I don't see how #2 is relevant to your purpose of coming here, especially since you seem to think that it is general to this forum. I don't think there is any doubt that there are actually more male members _here_ on _this_ forum, as is true with every other classical music forum I've visited on the web (GMG, 90+ %). That's not to say that we don't love our female members as well, 'cause we do , it's just that _being_ female in itself seems like a ridiculous reason to all of a sudden flock to a classical music forum. Being "human" is more like it, methinks.

The only logic I can see behind #5 is that teenagers are either more bored or more technologically-savvy as to have themselves sitting behind their computers participating in a forum such as this one. At least, more likely than a 80 year old stubborn with a passion for not conforming to technology and the "vices" of modern society.

#9 is a bit confusing to me, and I'm a die-hard Christian to boot.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Air said:


> Well #1 is a given, right? I hope so, at least.
> 
> I don't see how #2 is relevant to your purpose of coming here, especially since you seem to think that it is general to this forum. I don't think there is any doubt that there are actually more male members _here_ on _this_ forum, as is true with every other classical music forum I've visited on the web (GMG, 90+ %). That's not to say that we don't love our female members as well, 'cause we do , it's just that _being_ female in itself seems like a ridiculous reason to all of a sudden flock to a classical music forum. Being "human" is more like it, methinks.
> 
> The only logic I can see behind #5 is that teenagers are either more bored or more technologically-savvy as to have themselves sitting behind their computers participating in a forum such as this one. At least, more likely than a 80 year old stubborn with a passion for not conforming to technology and the "vices" of modern society.
> 
> #9 is a bit confusing to me, and I'm a die-hard Christian to boot.


Those weren't exactly reasons for joining, they were more like factors about myself which I thought may be possible to find connections with other people on this forum.

About #9, it's the fact that I view all music as glorifying God. Well, most of it. Some is an issue about my personal taste, but other about whether or not the music expresses anything meaningful. But that whole idea of assessing music for meaning, etc. is affected by my faith. I'm not a relativist, but I'm open to new (classical) music most of the time.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Lol*

I take each item of Huilunsoittaja

Well, here, see if anyone is similar to this, from most general to this forum to most specific to me:

1. Loves Classical Music
2. Female
3. Plays Instrument
4. Loves Russian Classical Music
5. Teenager
6. Wants to be Music Major
7. Plays Flute
8. I listen only to Classical, if I can help it
9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music

1. the same
2. male (is there a problem?)
3. Niet, no, non, (is there a problem?)
4. More than you, more than every music in the world, I also love Russian people, Russian leterature and Rusian language.
5. Teenager...I was once...I am 59 (is there a problem?)
6. I can't 
7. Play with my dogs
8. Idem
9. ???? Niet! No! Non! no question, Religion is a barrier, a handicap....Religion makes people stupid...it is the opium of the people (Karl Marx).

You are still green...my little girl. Do you feel superior to non-musicians?...You shouldn't. You are mistaken...You know more _technicalities_ but less _music_...You don't understand contemporary music that well, I do (an many older people do too).

Martin, without any avatar.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. LOVE Classical music.
2. Male
3. Do play multiple instruments
4. Love russian music too - though perhaps I dont specialise quite as much as you guys.
5. Im a teenager too
6. Music major is one of my options but im more inclined to pursuing a scientific degree.
7. Not the flute - Piano decently, but the bass guitar is my expertise.
8. Sure but also Baroque, romantic and a whole bunch of more recent music 
9. Im inclined to agree with Martin, and dont enjoy coming to a piece of music with any prejudices as to its intent or purpose.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*NO avatar...then my picture...LOL*

I am 59...then do not expect a teenager.










Some people said I seem a bit Russian...

лд вгщв вдлйц ырлдйцрв йщ цйщз вйцщц

LOL

I don't like talking about politics nor religion.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Russian?*

About people saying they love Russian music...they don't look active any more.... I took a look and I am the last guy in every group. This IS disappointing...

You should participate more: Scriabin, tchaikovsky, Myaskovsky, Shostakovich, etc...

Martin


----------



## Polednice

Why do I come here?

100% to teach.
0% to learn.

After all, I am infallible.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Wow!*



PHP:


Why do I come here?

100% to teach.
0% to learn.

After all, I am infallible.

You are incredible...

I'm looking for a lost opera by R-K called the Barber of Bagdad...Where can I get it?

You know that...but for others R-K means Rimsky-Korsakov.

Martin, 99-100% ignorant.


----------



## Polednice

myaskovsky2002 said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> Why do I come here?
> 
> 100% to teach.
> 0% to learn.
> 
> After all, I am infallible.
> 
> You are incredible...
> 
> I'm looking for a lost opera by R-K called the Barber of Bagdad...Where can I get it?
> 
> You know that...but for others R-K means Rimsky-Korsakov.
> 
> Martin, 99-100% ignorant.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that I'm also 0% charitable. My infallibility is expensive - too expensive for you!


----------



## dmg

To read about and discuss classical music since I personally know NOBODY who listens.


----------



## Ravellian

I come here just for fun, to chat with people who enjoy classical music as much (or more) than I do, since nobody I know has nearly the passion that I do about music. I can also get some good insight into areas where I lack certain knowledge, like 20th century composers whose names aren't Debussy, Ravel, or Rachmaninov.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1. Loves Classical Music
> 2. Female
> 3. Plays Instrument
> 4. Loves Russian Classical Music
> 5. Teenager
> 6. Wants to be Music Major
> 7. Plays Flute
> 8. I listen _only_ to Classical, if I can help it
> 9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music


What _I_ have in common with you-

1. Love Classical Music
8. Listen to Classical Music to the point of near-exclusion of other genres (90+%)
9. Am Christian

What Hot_townPhilly (my wife) has in common with you-
2. Female
3. Plays instrument
6.* *Was* a Music Major (magna grad)
10. Is Christian


----------



## Pieck

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1. Loves Classical Music
> 2. Female
> 3. Plays Instrument
> 4. Loves Russian Classical Music
> 5. Teenager
> 6. Wants to be Music Major
> 7. Plays Flute
> 8. I listen _only_ to Classical, if I can help it
> 9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music


1. Loves Classical Music
2. Male
3. Plays Instrument
4. Loves all European music, American not so much
5. I'm 18
7. Plays Recorder (Alto, soprano), bass guitar, classic guitar
8. I listen _only_ to Classical, if I can help it. Let's say in a good day I can listen to 8-10 CDs (some of them while doing something else)
9. Atheist, but as part of being Israeli Im Jewish

Came here to learn


----------



## science

1. Loves classical music (also jazz)
2. Male
3. Doesn't play very well
4. Not only Russian, but I love French romantic music more than many seem to
5. 30-something
6. majored in religion
7. Piano
8. Listens to everything at least a little
9. No religion; atheist I guess


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> Sorry, I forgot to mention that I'm also 0% charitable. My infallibility is expensive - too expensive for you!


__________________

Wow! That's ingenious....LOL. We need more people like you in planete earth. We certainly do...Polednice....

Martin, a bit sad.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*sharing and not sharing stuff...*

I take each item of Huilunsoittaja

Well, here, see if anyone is similar to this, from most general to this forum to most specific to me:

1. Loves Classical Music
2. Female
3. Plays Instrument
4. Loves Russian Classical Music
5. Teenager
6. Wants to be Music Major
7. Plays Flute
8. I listen only to Classical, if I can help it
9. Has a Christian Worldview on Classical Music

1. the same
2. male (is there a problem?)
3. Niet, no, non, (is there a problem?)...it is my father's fault. But I'm not very talented anyhow.
4. More than you, more than every music in the world, I also love Russian people, Russian leterature and Rusian language.
5. Teenager...I was once...I am 59 (is there a problem?)
6. I can't 
7. Play with my dogs
8. Idem
9. No question!, Religion is a barrier, a handicap....Religion makes people stupid...it is the opium of the people (Karl Marx).

Avoid speaking about religion or politics here...I don't know about you but I want PEACE.
My parents were Jewish, I am nothing (I believe in God though).

*Thanks you VERY much.*
Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

All comments have been interesting. Of course, I wouldn't expect anyone *exactly* like me here. Of all those factors, 1) loves Russian music 2) plays instrument (namely flute) were some of the main reasons for coming here. And... fortunately they were matched. 

My gift to everyone:








Oh, and if you know Russian, would you please translate what's being said?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

The motto of the _Wagner Society of New York_ is "To learn, to teach, to share." Changing the order of these three comes pretty close to covering it for me.

1) _To share_- and by this I mean not simply communication with the like-minded, but exchanging enthusiasm with those who have an increased likelihood of comprehending the subject-matter.

2) _To learn_- well... of course I'm going to be much more of a learner than a teacher here, since I'll surely learn more from an active group of dozens that they'll learn from me!

3) _To teach_- in spite of the previous comment, I do have some "niche interests" where I've reached the dangerous point of of having a measure of confidence in my own thoughts and feelings. If they can prove of occasional benefit to a couple of people here and there, then maybe the 'trade deficit' of understanding received versus understanding disseminated won't be completely 'one-way traffic.'

(Occasionally, I take to doing what ol' Jools Holland referred to as "indulging in ostentacious display" [but I don't think it's THAT rare a trait for someone with a couple-thousand posts]; hopefully- it comes across as mostly in good spirits, and not invidious [at any rate, at least not unless assailed first(!)]:devil:


----------



## Art Rock

I have been turning back to classical music after 10 years, and this board has given me some good suggestions to supplement my already extensive collection. I had never heard of Karlowicz or Rorem (love their works), and Myaskovsky's sixth symphony is for me the main discovery since the nineties.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Art Rock said:


> Myaskovsky's sixth symphony is for me the main discovery since the nineties.


Woohoo!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*for Art Rock*

Then you have to discover the 3rd (Myaskovsky) and the 27th...at least. The 2nd and the 10th are also great! Mysakovsky was a great musician. He was considered part of the big trio in URSS: Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Myaskovsky... He is as important as they were in CCCP (Soviet Union). His sonatas are also very beautiful...But symphonies are his cups of tea....

The funera march of his 3rd is awesome.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge

Martin, I have the set of 27 but have already explored the symphonies you mentioned - where should i go next?


----------



## jurianbai

emiellucifuge said:


> Martin, I have the set of 27 but have already explored the symphonies you mentioned - where should i go next?


The String Quartets of course!!! :trp:

and his Violin Concerto, I also think his Cello one is awesome.


----------



## tdc

Id like to fight and show off. That is exactly why I am here!

Or maybe I just like classical music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Out of the blue*

Mamascarlati (Nathalie)...I can't thank you enough for the beautiful Russian sites you have suggested me, you do not accept private messages...that's why I'm writing here.

And I don't know how your message was deleted from my account..but hopefully, I saved every single site you sent me among my favourites.

Thank you again

Martin


----------



## Posaune

I am here to learn! and to talk with young people about music. and hopefully get some advice for college and such..

- Posaune


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*string quartets? Mmm...*



PHP:


Martin, I have the set of 27 but have already explored the symphonies you mentioned - where should i go next?

The string quartes as my friend has said are not bad...But Shostakovich's are better. Try the sonatas or his concertos, the violin is more or less, the cello op. 66 is WOW!!!!!!






But his cello sonatas are awesome too.

You also have his simphonieta
his series yellowed leaf
Reminiscence:






and listen to each symphony in detail, tehy are very rich.

no.2, 3 (one of the best, funeral march), 6, 10, 13, 27...all of them have something extraordinary.

Best

Martin


----------



## candi

to get recommendations on recordings. I no longer enjoy listening to Bach by the Dalhart Texas Symphony & Beef Processing Union 42.


----------



## starthrower

Seeking out fellow freaks and misfits who listen to the world's most irrelevant music.


----------



## hpowders

You know, I have absolutely no freakin' idea why I am here.

I think I may have gotten lost looking for the BMW forum.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I joined out of a mixture of curiosity and to work out why I HATED most works written after 1930.
I have since discovered that I was just unused to the harmonic vocabulary.
I would like to officially disassociate myself from everything I said in my first few months here.


----------



## brotagonist

one
two
six


----------



## hpowders

"What is my purpose in coming here?"

You mean like business or pleasure?


----------



## starthrower

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am 59...then do not expect a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people said I seem a bit Russian...
> 
> лд вгщв вдлйц ырлдйцрв йщ цйщз вйцщц
> 
> LOL
> 
> I don't like talking about politics nor religion.
> 
> Martin


You're really Yul Brynner, aren't you?


----------



## Albert7

Pourquoi pas? That is reason enough.


----------



## arpeggio

In search of a classical music forum where most of the members do not suffer from advance rabies of the tongue. I thing I have found it. The vast majority here are a very reasonable group of people.

There are still a few like HarpsichordConcerto, who is no longer active.



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I come here to attack 20th century contemporary music. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hah! Nothing like resurrecting Martin's posts. LOL 

I have since long forgotten my purpose here. O well, I might as well stick around. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Albert7

albertfallickwang said:


> Pourquoi pas? That is reason enough.


To be in a serious mode, I am here on TC to enjoy the discussion about classical music with people who share a lively imagination for debate and knowledge.

Plus I get to learn more about new recordings I may have never heard of too.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I come here to attack 19th century contemporary music.


----------



## ptr

I came here because I thought this was an impeccable dating service! :kiss:

No luck so far..

/ptr


----------



## science

ptr said:


> I came here because I thought this was an impeccable dating service! :kiss:
> 
> No luck so far..
> 
> /ptr


I was going to seduce you, but your avatar scared me off.


----------



## Ingélou

Interesting thread!

The OP's Choices:
1. simply curiosity
2. want to learn
3. want to "fight"
4. want to show off
5. want to teach
6. want nothing special...you have some free time...

I came on here originally because I googled 'baroque music forum' for my spouse Taggart and this came up. For several days we thought it was *only* a forum for baroque music lovers. So the motive was to learn and to have fun meeting other music fans - something that doesn't appear on the OP's list.

Then I had the usual experience of finding that you had to post ten times before being *allowed *to have friends. After I wrote a panicky letter, I got an explanatory email from someone called *Krummhorn*, which I assumed was his real name . I felt rather miffed - like many/most people I hadn't read the ToS - but I decided to stay at least until I'd posted the ten posts, just to show *Mr Krummhorn* that I wasn't an idler. Then I'd leave. It was a problem, because I hardly dared post at all. Everyone seemed to know so much, and I knew so little. But job done - and then I persuaded Taggart to post his ten - and shortly afterwards, we wanted not to be 'junior members' so worked at posting 30 - and not long after that, we both got hooked.

There was no way that I could ever show off or teach anyone. I abhor 'fighting', though if someone goes for me (or for Taggart), I will defend to the best of my ability.

Simple curiosity and using up free time don't come anywhere near the passionate interest roused by this wonderful forum.
Live long and prosper, TC! :tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair

Good for you, Ma'am - heartily agree !

I come here, today at least, to say Happy Holidays to Madame Ingelou & Mr. Taggart, to my TC 'friends', and to all those who love the sharing of musical knowledge and ideas on this forum.
It's a welcome little segment of my life, and thanks to all who make it so.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

Well, when I registered here, my only motivation was just to have idle chat with - hopefully - civilized people. I'm not that much into debatting and fighting, I'm too phlegmatic for that kind of activity. I have come to notice that people here indeed have a lot of knowledge and I have not could avoid learning new things. I guess even if I get bored to the idle chatting (that will probably never happen, though) the aspect of learning would keep me reading this forum.


----------



## hpowders

I came here to come in from the cold.


----------



## millionrainbows

I like to see what everyone's listening to, and I fetish the images, then wish I had the $ to get some of this stuff. I like posting reviews on stuff I find in budget bins. And if anybody wants to talk music theory, I love that.

I like to see what the conservatives are listening to, and what the avant-gardists are listening to.

But, in the end, it all goes back to that most universal and basic human need: the need to "belong," and be a part of something. And I'm glad to be a part of this forum.


----------



## Albert7

Honestly what I really LOVE about TC is the wide range of ages and generations who are online here. Some younger, some older... it's great to have all types of perspective, some of which I never knew about before.


----------



## JACE

I come here because it's nice to converse with people who love music as much as I do! 

Those conversations rarely happen in the real world.


----------



## Cosmos

Guess I'm a combo of 2 and 6

Free time, I love classical, here's a place where i can talk about it with others. And so many members here are so educated on the subject, it's very interesting to read other people's posts


----------



## Janspe

My reason for visiting this forum - mostly reading, only occasionally writing - is my need to read interesting discussions about the music I love so much. I don't really have anyone "in real life" to discuss these things with, and it kinda sucks.

I love the feeling of not knowing _anything_ I get when reading some threads here because it means that I still have a lot more music to discover.


----------



## JACE

Cosmos said:


> I love classical, here's a place where i can talk about it with others. And so many members here are so educated on the subject, it's very interesting to read other people's posts





Janspe said:


> I love the feeling of not knowing _anything_ I get when reading some threads here because it means that I still have a lot more music to discover.


I'm 47 years old and I've been listening to music obsessively for more than 30 years -- and I still feel the same way.

It's strange. The well is seemingly endless. There is ALWAYS more music to discover and enjoy.

I'm happy about that.


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I'm 47 years old and I've been listening to music obsessively for more than 30 years -- and I still feel the same way.
> 
> It's strange. The well is seemingly endless. There is ALWAYS more music to discover and enjoy.
> 
> I'm happy about that.


47? Just a child.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> 47? Just a child.


Alas... presumably late 40's is still rather youthful for many.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> 47? Just a child.


I guess it's all relative, eh?


----------



## hpowders

JACE said:


> I guess it's all relative, eh?


Yes. In the history of this planet, I'm just a baby.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> 47? Just a child.


Does that make me a newborn baby then?


----------



## Haydn man

I am here to primarily to learn from others with more knowledge and listening experience.
Ask the odd question and give the occasional recommendation when I feel I have something useful to say.
Take part in the fun posts when the mood takes me.
Other than that I have no idea


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Does that make me a newborn baby then?


From your photo, definitely! You have a young looking left hand with admirable span from thumb to pinky.


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Does that make me a newborn baby then?


I am 38 and sometimes play like a kid :>


----------



## trazom

We're all very young compared to the White Mountain bristlecone pines.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> From your photo, definitely! You have a young looking left hand with admirable span from thumb to pinky.


The fact that I am a baby will definitely help me to look sweet and innocent, a feat usually impossible. I shall remind people of that when I ask favours of them.
It is a useful hand, though I do prefer the right one.


----------



## hpowders

I still have no idea why I came here. I think I was looking for the Rolex forum and found this instead?

No, I remember. A year ago I searched "classical music forums" and TC came up first.
I joined as a lark and now, 365 days later to the day, I'm still here.


----------



## hpowders

I have to say if it wasn't for some posts about Schoenberg's Piano Concerto on TC, it wouldn't be one of my faves today.
I'm sure I NEVER would have ever listened to it.

So it's nice when I can actually experience something new, musically.

So, I learned something on TC-that Schoenberg can be listened to and enjoyed.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> I have to say if it wasn't for some posts about Schoenberg's Piano Concerto on TC, it wouldn't be one of my faves today.
> I'm sure I NEVER would have ever listened to it.


I probably wouldn't have listened to any Mahler. And I might still have hated post-Romantic music. I shiver at the thought.


----------



## Chronochromie

My purpose here? That's classified information. Top secret. 
It may have something to do with me loving classical music and its many eras, wanting to discuss, share and discover music I would never have found otherwise and an inhability to do it outside of the internet due to the lack of interest of the people I know. Maybe.


----------



## Ingélou

Der Leiermann said:


> My purpose here? That's classified information. Top secret.
> It may have something to do with me loving classical music and its many eras, wanting to discuss, share and discover music I would never have found otherwise and an inhability to do it outside of the internet due to the lack of interest of the people I know. Maybe.


You will be in trouble with your superiors for revealing that your purpose here is top secret classified information.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> My purpose here? That's classified information. Top secret.
> It may have something to do with me loving classical music and its many eras, wanting to discuss, share and discover music I would never have found otherwise and an inhability to do it outside of the internet due to the lack of interest of the people I know. Maybe.


I didn't see the hidden message until the quote...


----------



## Chronochromie

Ingélou said:


> You will be in trouble with your superiors for revealing that your purpose here is top secret classified information.


I can't tell you if you're right, that's classified information.


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> I didn't see the hidden message until the quote...


Then I'm better at it than I thought! I expect a pay rise.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> I can't tell you if you're right, that's classified information.


Surely you shouldn't tell us that it's classified that it's classified? Or is that classified?


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> Surely you shouldn't tell us that it's classified that it's classified? Or is that classified?


I can't tell you if that's classified. That's classified.
Bu if you truly are Her Majesty the Queen I may be able to tell you. Or not. It's classified.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'd love to say I was the queen, but then if you told me the secret service might notice that I was on the wrong side of the world and hunt me down.


----------



## Guest

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I can be very "schematic"...and say that generally people come to:
> 1. simply curiosity
> 2. want to learn
> 3. want to "fight"
> 4. want to show off
> 5. want to teach
> 6. want nothing special...you have some free time...
> Me. I want to learn (80%) and sometimes I want to teach...(16%) and sometimes to "fight" a bit (4%) LOL I am a bit stubborn.
> If you are like me (many aspects apply), indicate the %
> Martin
> Just for fun


Well, to answer the OP as best I can : to combat bad faith, armed, as I am, with faultless ears but defective brain.


----------



## Guest

And my pure ears and defective brain still can't quite grasp the unhealthy "factionalism" on this forum between the so-called "wigs" and "modernists".


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'd love to say I was the queen, but then if you told me the secret service might notice that I was on the wrong side of the world and hunt me down.


If you are the Queen: what on earth are you doing there? Don't you have a Christmas message to deliver? Or maybe you have a double? Like Stalin? Either way, at least you enjoy summer in this often forgotten hemisphere.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> If you are the Queen: what on earth are doing there? Don't you have a Christmas message to deliver? Or maybe you have a double? Like Stalin? Either way, at least you enjoy summer in this often forgotten hemisphere.


It is jolly nice down here, the corgis love it. I'm an old lady now and I don't fly so I live down here, the one looking gracious and waving all the time is my identical twin sister, born a few minutes after me.


----------



## KenOC

Der Leiermann said:


> Or maybe you have a double? Like Stalin?


Wait a minute. You're saying Stalin is the queen's double? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> It is jolly nice down here, the corgis love it. I'm an old lady now and I don't fly so I live down here, the one looking gracious and waving all the time is my identical twin sister, born a few minutes after me.


And you feel safe sharing that on this forum? Maybe you've already sent the SAS after me. I'm off.


----------



## Chronochromie

KenOC said:


> Wait a minute. You're saying Stalin is the queen's double? Or is it the other way around?


The plot thickens.


----------



## hpowders

You know, I knew this was an international forum, so I came here strictly to debate whether Ma Vlast is better than Your Vlast.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Der Leiermann said:


> And you feel safe sharing that on this forum? Maybe you've already sent the SAS after me. I'm off.


One of the servants wrote that. Forget it, or I _will_ send the SAS after you.


----------



## Chronochromie

MoonlightSonata said:


> One of the servants wrote that. Forget it, or I _will_ send the SAS after you.


Consider it forgotten...wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## QuietGuy

Originally, it was to communicate with people who know music on the same level as I do (85%), make recommendations when asked (5%) and maybe teach a little of what I know (10%).

What I've discovered since being here is that most of the people here are on a completely different [higher] echelon of musical knowledge, experience and taste. But I still come in and read the posts, and throw in my two cents' worth when I have something to contribute.


----------



## Guest

My purpose in coming here was to learn about classical music, 100%. I’d accidentally found myself in possession of a radio which I decided to casually leave on in the kitchen (not had a radio for years, never used the one in the car). I put a rock music channel on as my preferred oevre but found I wasn’t too thrilled with most of what I was hearing, so I thought I’d give the classical channel a whizz (Radio 3). I did this probably thinking it would simply provide the least irritating background music whilst I did my kitcheny things. But quite quickly I realised I was actively enjoying some of what I was hearing and so decided to dive in. A quick online search pointed me towards TC, which seemed like the ideal way for me to learn about my new found interest. And so it is. (There isn't really anyone one in 3D land that I know that is particularly interested in classical music).

Courtesy of TC, I have discovered the music of composers that I had not even heard of not many months previously, but now count as being some of my favourite music to listen to. 

I’m afraid TC is (and likely to remain so for some time!) a bit of a one-way street: it’s a great source for me, but my offerings back are pretty slim pickings due to a paucity of knowledge and limited listening experience. Plus, most of my postings are from a smart phone, putting brevity at a premium (I don’t have a computer…). My major contribution to the superstructure seems currently to be starting a thread about whisky!

Anyway…I’m grateful to have found this place.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1. To Broaden my horizons.
2. To communicate with like-minded individuals.
3. To relax.
4. For amusement
5. To Learn
6. To feel part of a community


----------



## Declined

I like Classical Music and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## spokanedaniel

I came here (today, for the first time) to ask for recommendations on which performance of The Marriage of Figaro to buy (posted in the opera forum; if you have suggestions for me, please reply there) and to have a place to ask for other similar recommendations as the mood strikes me. Also I have free time and I love early classical music. Baroque and earlier, mostly. I used to say that Music died in 1791. I'm no longer that narrow, but the longer you go after Mozart died, the less I like the music commonly referred to as classical. (I like the traditional musics of most cultures as well.)


----------



## millionrainbows

TalkingHead said:


> And my pure ears and defective brain still can't quite grasp the unhealthy "factionalism" on this forum between the so-called "wigs" and "modernists".


...but you're forgetting that "wigs" are exclusionary, stopping at a point in the past..."modernists" are inclusionary, almost always liking all classical music including the modern era. "Healthy" listeners are omnivores...


----------



## JACE

millionrainbows said:


> ...but you're forgetting that "wigs" are exclusionary, stopping at a point in the past..."modernists" are inclusionary, almost always liking all classical music including the modern era. "Healthy" listeners are omnivores...


I dunno know about that. I've heard lots of modernist types bag on composers like Rachmaninov and Sibelius. Just like I've heard the more conservative types bash on Schoenberg, Ligeti, et al.

As far as I'm concerned, people should listen to WHATEVER GIVES THEM ENJOYMENT. Full stop.

No need to divvy up into various camps while trying to make claims of higher ground. It's all music and we all hear it differently. No person or group can lay claim to an exclusive hold on "musical enlightenment." Music's just too big!!!

Or at least that's my perspective.


----------



## Guest

JACE said:


> I dunno know about that. I've heard lots of modernist types bag on composers like Rachmaninov and Sibelius. Just like I've heard the more conservative types bash on Schoenberg, Ligeti, et al.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, people should listen to WHATEVER GIVES THEM ENJOYMENT. Full stop.
> 
> No need to divvy up into various camps while trying to make claims of higher ground. It's all music and we all hear it differently. No person or group can lay claim to an exclusive hold on "musical enlightenment." Music's just too big!!!
> 
> Or at least that's my perspective.


Quite so!

I'm a fan of the positionless position.


----------



## Stavrogin

gog said:


> My purpose in coming here was to learn about classical music, 100%. I'd accidentally found myself in possession of a radio which I decided to casually leave on in the kitchen (not had a radio for years, never used the one in the car). I put a rock music channel on as my preferred oevre but found I wasn't too thrilled with most of what I was hearing, so I thought I'd give the classical channel a whizz (Radio 3). I did this probably thinking it would simply provide the least irritating background music whilst I did my kitcheny things. But quite quickly I realised I was actively enjoying some of what I was hearing and so decided to dive in. A quick online search pointed me towards TC, which seemed like the ideal way for me to learn about my new found interest. And so it is. (There isn't really anyone one in 3D land that I know that is particularly interested in classical music).
> 
> Courtesy of TC, I have discovered the music of composers that I had not even heard of not many months previously, but now count as being some of my favourite music to listen to.
> 
> I'm afraid TC is (and likely to remain so for some time!) a bit of a one-way street: it's a great source for me, but my offerings back are pretty slim pickings due to a paucity of knowledge and limited listening experience. Plus, most of my postings are from a smart phone, putting brevity at a premium (I don't have a computer…). My major contribution to the superstructure seems currently to be starting *a thread about whisky*!
> 
> Anyway…I'm grateful to have found this place.


Can you provide a link?
I'd be glad to join.


----------



## hpowders

My purpose in coming here is to attempt to convert all you hard core rock n' rollers to classical music.
Come on, give it a try!!


----------



## Ingélou

But what if you can't convert them because they're wholly rollers?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I came here to learn. I'm so new to the world of classical music (less than a year.) The people here have helped me so much and I've discovered great music that I might never have heard otherwise.


----------



## millionrainbows

I was sent back in time, from your future, as a "Terminator." My directive is to *DESTROY JOHN CAGE *and thus change the future of classical music.

Ha ha, not really! I was actually sent back in time, from your future, as a "Terminator." and my directive is to* DESTROY BRAHMS and MOZART.*


----------



## Morimur

millionrainbows said:


> I was sent back in time, from your future, as a "Terminator." My directive is to *DESTROY JOHN CAGE *and thus change the future of classical music.
> 
> Ha ha, not really! I was actually sent back in time, from your future, as a "Terminator." and my directive is to* DESTROY BRAHMS and MOZART.*


Lay off the meth, million. :tiphat:


----------



## classicalremix

I'm here to connect with other classical music fans, and take part in discussions!


----------



## Albert7

Morimur said:


> Lay off the meth, million. :tiphat:


Apparently he was the guy who knocks.


----------



## Morimur

classicalremix said:


> I'm here to connect with other classical music fans, and take part in discussions!


----------



## brotagonist

^ You are so photogenic!


----------



## hpowders

OP: Sounds like the airline agent question, just before he stamps your passport.


----------



## opus55

hpowders said:


> OP: Sounds like the airline agent question, just before he stamps your passport.


And they ask that question in a cold tone which makes you stutter which makes you *suspicious* all of sudden.


----------



## Silkenblack

"Business or pleasure?"

Either is precarious.


----------



## Albert7

I prefer my martinis shaken and stirred. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Morimur

My purpose is no purpose. Ta-da!


----------



## DeepR

hpowders said:


> OP: Sounds like the airline agent question, just before he stamps your passport.


I have never seen a friendly one, they are all bad tempered and sometimes downright rude. Those frustrating jobs bring out the worst in people.


----------



## hpowders

Morimur said:


> My purpose is no purpose. Ta-da!


Lope! Yes. Suddenly it all fits!


----------



## millionrainbows

Morimur said:


>


My God, I recognize that actor, but what movie is this from?

_And the great dragon was thrown down, that ancient serpent, who is called the devil and Satan, the deceiver of the whole world-he was thrown down to the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him. And they rented a house in New Jersey, and are still here, running a marketing firm.-Revelation 12:9 _


----------



## aleazk

What is the purpose of life? It's really impossible for me to answer the OP without answering first this question and vice versa.

Therefore: I don't know


----------



## hpowders

This thread title is making me very nervous; like CIA kind of nervous.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> This thread title is making me very nervous; like CIA kind of nervous.


Covert affairs; covert affairs.


----------



## Taggart

Klaatu barada nikto


----------



## hpowders

Yes. The sushi IS fine, thanks.


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> Covert affairs; covert affairs.


Didn't I already answer the OP when I filled out my TC application?


----------



## millionrainbows

Vhaat are you doing hanging around dis forum? Vyy are you standing around like zat? Let me see your paperz! Are you a TROLL? Are you a soziopath? ACHTUNG!

-sincerely, keeping your forum safe, 

---"the Authorities," who are working in conjunction with law enforcement (active and retired), the US govt, the Masons, the Inter-Faith Council of Churches, Synagogues, and Temples, the Unitarian Businessmen's Association, United Texans for Decency, The Anti-Lance Armstrong Cancer Survivors Foundation, and Tupperware salespeople everywhere.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I mostly want to learn and become aware of music that I would love that I don't already know. I also like to share what I do know. 

And lastly, cuz it's fun!


----------



## Morimur

Wreak havoc and destruction!


----------



## hpowders

I still can't really answer the OP. To kill time, I guess.


----------



## ArtMusic

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I can be very "schematic"...and say that generally people come to:
> 
> 1. simply curiosity
> 2. want to learn
> 3. want to "fight"
> 4. want to show off
> 5. want to teach
> 6. want nothing special...you have some free time...
> 
> Me. I want to learn (80%) and sometimes I want to teach...(16%) and sometimes to "fight" a bit (4%) LOL I am a bit stubborn.
> 
> If you are like me (many aspects apply), indicate the %
> 
> Martin
> 
> Just for fun


My purpose to come is here to learn about CM and to stimulate good discussion about CM, primarily to learn more about CM and would be good if I discovered more composers' music to my liking.


----------



## hpowders

My purpose for coming here?

To Serve Man*.

*(A cookbook)


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I still can't really answer the OP. To kill time, I guess.


Is it dead yet?


----------



## Ukko

I have been essentially purposeless since 2002.


----------



## millionrainbows

We love the music! We love to know somebody else loves it, too! And we are "part of the litter" when we come here, satisfying the universal human need to "belong" to something...

Love ya! Let's do lunch sometime! You're beautiful, baby!


----------



## Giordano

Ukko said:


> I have been essentially purposeless since 2002.


There may be a purpose you are not recognizing... or not... 

I think I know my purpose for coming here... or I may not...


----------



## Woodduck

Why is my porpoise here? To make beautiful music with other porpoises and to provide us all with porpoiseful discussion.


----------



## Celloman

My purpose is to learn.

And I learn a lot. Every day.

……..Thanks, guys.


----------



## Becca

...............................42


----------



## trazom

To instinctively 'like' any post by any username I recognize and of whom I also have a generally favorable opinion.


----------



## Mahlerian

trazom said:


> To instinctively 'like' any post by any username I recognize and of whom I also have a generally favorable opinion.


I didn't read a word you said.


----------



## arpeggio

I am trying to think of light hearted responses to the OP. Whenever I do another member beats me to it.


----------



## hpowders

OP: Because I am a masochist.


----------



## arpeggio

So SPEOE's can tell me that the music I like isn't any good.


----------



## Albert7

I am here to be a good friend to others. And share in my love for classical music and jazz.


----------



## Stirling

To look up from python books


----------



## Sloe

To learn, to find out new music, to read what other think and to write what I think.


----------



## Blancrocher

I come here to give likes in Current Listening. As an unexpected side benefit, I've gained an impressive amount of strength in my right index finger.


----------



## ribonucleic

I saw a pop-up in my browser that said hot women in my area were eager to meet me.

This is the place, right?


----------



## Gouldanian

To remember how little I know about classical music and how people twice my age are still learning new things everyday. Keeps me humbled and looking forward to infinite amount of beautiful discoveries.


----------



## TradeMark

Um, well, to talk classical I suppose.


----------



## Steatopygous

I enjoy TC. But when I find it really irresistible is when I know I _really_ have to be doing something else. It is the ultimate procrastinator.


----------

